# my SAEs work how about yours?



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

I've seen lots of people say siamese algae eaters lose interest in algae and get lazy with age as they get used to food. This summer I moved and decided to keep my SAEs out of my main tank for this reason and see what happens. 

Along the way I was taking some of the thread algae and putting into the other tank with the SAEs and noticed that it would dissappear after a day or two. I did this about five times. 

Well I was fighting thread algae for a couple of months and then saw some BBA last month in my main tank. So I decided to let the SAEs go in. There are three of them, definately males, and since they have gone in they have gone to town on the BBA (it was gone suddenly one day) and the thread algae appears to be on the way out now as well. These fish get fed plenty as well since they are in with discus I'm growing out, they get fed 3-4 times a day. These fish are now about 2.5 years old now and fully grown.

Not so with others?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a big one years ago that i just loved... He always kept my tank in top condition.. Never ever had an algae issue.. :3

I happened to get three of jims SAE's and i just love them... They kept his plants algae free and the tank looked perfect.  

I dont think they are full grown yet.. but still a good size.. 
I adore how they chase each other around lol


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

I had a SAE years ago....did ok on algae, but started trying to hang off the side of my angels.....he was out of the tank the first time I saw that  
and I won't ever own one again.  LOL I switched to BN


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I have 3 SAE and they do the job in keeping my 40 gallon tank clean. I also have angels in there and don't have them trying to stick on them. I have very little algae and just do the regular weekly maintenance of scrubbing the glass. I also have 3 otos, 1 gold nugget pleco and 1 sailfin pleco which also helps.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thinking back mine was a CAE....you are right the SAE don't go after fish.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah...CAEs are PITAs when the mature.


----------



## thesober (Dec 30, 2006)

nightowl1350 said:


> Thinking back mine was a CAE....you are right the SAE don't go after fish.


Mine were fine when they were small but when they got bigger than 2.5inches they started chasing my oto cats, darting back and forth and more or less spooking my other fish. What i usually do is give them away when they get that big and start over with a small one.

They are a PITA to catch from a planted tank


----------



## Tigercga (Mar 26, 2006)

works well when they are young. When it gets older, only like flakes.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't think they ever stop eating algae. It's more like, the just nibble on the algae when they are older. As a result, they don't eat as much algae as they do when they are young. And if you have an algae bloom, the algae can easily out grow their consumption. If there are nokes and cracks they can't get to, they would just ignore it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

